# brake lights on '02 Altima...



## rruhs (Feb 19, 2005)

:balls: :wtf: :banhump: :givebeer: Does anyone have info on how to change the tail lights on an 02 Altima? I may be able to explain a little more in detail...
My left brake light went out so me being the fix-it man that I am I went to the local autoparts store and picked up 2 in one package. Everythings great so far. I go to exchange the bulbs and upon observing that I had to remove the cargo clips this was easily accomplished. I then noticed that there was a bolt protruding with a nut and a wire harness clip. These were, also, easily removed, however, on further inspection I realized that there were 2 plastic covers (oval in shape) that needed to be removed in order to get to the tail light assembly. I have tried needle nosed pliers, regular pliers, twisting, turning (gingerly mind you--the last thing that I need to do is run out and purchase a new tail light assembly...something I would have done in my younger years) and prying. Without further adieu, alas I am not the backyard mechanic I once thought I was. I have been beaten by 2 plastic things that are holding my tail light assembly in place. What do I do to change the brake light bulb?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome my man, try looking for that in the altima section


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

if i remember correctly, the plastic pieces dont come out. once the light is unbolted, just pull it off. the two plastic pieces will remain in the metal.


----------



## rruhs (Feb 19, 2005)

Do you mean to just pry the whole assembly off the back with a screw driver or some other flat tool? I have read that there is a black sealant applied in between the chassis and the light assembly. Does this need to be broken wit h pressure?
:cheers: Thanks to you both for the response.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

when i changed out my taillights i unscrewed the two bolts, then tapped the bolts with the butt end of a screwdriver and the light popped out. the plastic pieces stay in the frame. i remember because my old taillight is now in my lap and i can see what it looks like. my new tails came with replacments for those plastic pieces but i didnt have to use them because mine stayed in the frame. hope this helps.


----------

